# B13 steering whell on a B12?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*B13 steering wheel on a B12?*

Anyone know if a B13 steering wheel uses the same spline as a B12? I want to get a black leather wrapped SE-R wheel and matching shift knob for my B12 wagon.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ive check around the grant steering company, and usually if a steering wheel has the same hub, they use the same kit ... wich in this case, they dont match...wath about using the pulsar se wheel ????


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *ive check around the grant steering company, and usually if a steering wheel has the same hub, they use the same kit ... wich in this case, they dont match...wath about using the pulsar se wheel ???? *


 ***** Thanks for checking!  I don't know what a Pulsar SE wheel looks like. Anyone have a link I could go to to see one?
Thanks


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's the same as the early 240SX wheel...I have one, I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *It's the same as the early 240SX wheel...I have one, I'll try to get a pic up later. *


 ***** Thanks Myetball.  BTW, i was getting an 210 five-speed trans from the junkyard today and I looked for that rear cargo area cover/shade for your B11 hatch. I found one, but it is a tan one, as that car had a tan interior. BTW, the B11 SE has a great looking steering wheel in it too.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, let's see if anyone else comes up with that rear deck thingy. If not, I could always dye that one black.

The B11/SE wheel is nice but it's a little skinny for my meat puppets. Here's a pic of the KN13/SE wheel.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ah if i never bought that gt grant wheel of mine !! .... those are extra sweet looking steering !! ...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Well, let's see if anyone else comes up with that rear deck thingy. If not, I could always dye that one black.
> 
> The B11/SE wheel is nice but it's a little skinny for my meat puppets. Here's a pic of the KN13/SE wheel.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting the pic Myetball. Wow, that looks great. I want one for my 4WD wagon. Anyone selling one?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Here's a nice looking wheel. Not cheap though and don't know how you would like the GTi-R label.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Here's a nice looking wheel. Not cheap though and don't know how you would like the GTi-R label. *


 ***** Thanks for finding that wheel, Myetball. What search words did you use to find that? BTW, I sent the seller [in Japan] an email asking him if it will fit a B12 model. I tend to think that it won't, because CrazyMart said the install kit numbers were not the same between a B12 and a B13. The bidding on that wheel is up to 56 dollars. I'll bet it will go a lot higher than that before tomorrow, when the bidding is over.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

All I did was search "Ebay Motors" for keyword "Pulsar" Came up with 4 pages but there's always other stuff I'm interested in.

I really don't know if the GTi-R is based on either B or KN series. Those are the cars that come stock with an SR20DET. Kinda square back looking cars with AWD and not sold in the states.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

I know its off topic but i just recently discovered that mazda sold the 323 gtx s over here in limited numbers. never ever seen one besides on the web( and gt2)


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Average, one of my friend is gonna swap the engine over to is 323 wich already got the body kit from the Gtx.. those are little monsters !!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Holy friggin cow! I saw you were bidding on that wheel blown....it's up to over $118....didn't think it would go that high. 

If I were stationed in Japan I'd be all over the junkyards there...could make a fortune selling JDM stuff on ebay.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Holy friggin cow! I saw you were bidding on that wheel blown....it's up to over $118....didn't think it would go that high.
> 
> If I were stationed in Japan I'd be all over the junkyards there...could make a fortune selling JDM stuff on ebay. *


 ***** Yeah, there's some nut out there hell bent for that thing.   I had to give up. They're crazy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Will the 240SX wheel work on a B12?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

from the S13 yes... it is the same as the pulsar one that was shown ealier...


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

The B13 spline is the same as the B12. Just FYI. The kits are different because of the design for the horn.

John


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> *The B13 spline is the same as the B12. Just FYI. The kits are different because of the design for the horn.
> 
> John *


 ***** Thanks John! That is good to know. Now I wish I had won the auction for the GTiR steering wheel.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hot Damn :thumbup:
I scored one of those KN13 Pulsar NX steering wheels today for $20 at the junkyard. 








[/B][/QUOTE] 

This is Myetball's pic. Thanks for the tip, Myetball! Ill post a pic of mine in my 4WD wagon, as soon as I clean it up and install it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I installed my KN13 steering wheel on my 4WD B12 today. For those who would also like to do this, I have to tell you that there is a small bit of "fitting" involved. The KN13 wheel fits right on, but on the back there is a plastic raised collar around the horn ring [that is larger in diameter than the stock B12 wheel], which neccessitates trimming the plastic column covers for clearance. This wheel looks and feels great. It is actually about 1" smaller in diameter, and has a thicker rim. It's hard to describe, but it gives the car a lot more of a "performance" feel. Probably because it reminds me of my two SE-R's, which both have similar thick rim sporty steering wheels too. Nice addition indeed.


----------

